# Custom Satellite Radio Install



## iGuyute (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a Sirius Sportster 5 that I would like to mount where the ash tray and 12V are in my 2002.5 GTI. I pulled them out last night and the receiver and dock fit in perfectly at an angle between the bottom off the AC controls and where the ash/12V lid would slide to. I am looking for some direction on how to mount it (I have some ideas); but more importantly, how to fabricate something that will fill in the gaps on the sides and really blend into the car. I will try to post some more pictures showing the dock when I get off work tonight.








The red is the entire space and the blue is how the receiver and dock are situated.
I'm currently living in Northern Alabama right now so if anyone is in the area and would like to get into this just look me up. Look forward to some ideas. Thanks!


_Modified by iGuyute at 12:12 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Custom Satellite Radio Install (iGuyute)*

in the past I've used fiberglass to mount sat radio docks to trim peices
I find that using a "home dock" seems to work better as all the connections for the power/ audio and antenna are typicaly located behind the dock thus making it easier to mold the dock in


----------



## iGuyute (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Custom Satellite Radio Install ([email protected])*

Can you point me in the direction to build an appropriate dock for my situation?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Custom Satellite Radio Install (iGuyute)*

its not quite a DIY, but this is allong the lines of what you'll need to do
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3636654
you'll need a rigid base material
then you'll use some flexable fabric (either fleece or glass mat), fibergalss resin, body filler and paint


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Custom Satellite Radio Install ([email protected])*

Hey that install looks familiar








If you have any questions PM me.
Jon


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Custom Satellite Radio Install (crnacnac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crnacnac* »_Hey that install looks familiar










best example I've seen lately http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

